
Anime trolls tried to silence a MeToo campaign with legal threats - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2019/9/18/20870541/vic-mignogna-metoo-accusations-defamation-lawsuit-anti-slapp-laws
======
PaulHoule
It's bad enough that people think you are a pedo because you like anime, now
people think you are an alt-right fanatic too.

~~~
deogeo
_Real_ anime fans (and Scotsmen) view dubs with, at best, open hostility, so
they would have no motive to defend Mignona.

But it is hilarious how the article only describes as a "free speech advocate"
someone making a mean comment. But all those 1st amendment lawyers fighting
against the silencing (including the "we must allow Nazis to speak" Ken White
[1]) _don 't_ make the cut. Somehow, only the side making censorious legal
threats gets associated with "free speech".

It would be difficult for me to have a lower opinion of these journalists.

[1] [https://www.popehat.com/2017/04/18/the-seductive-appeal-
of-t...](https://www.popehat.com/2017/04/18/the-seductive-appeal-of-the-nazi-
exception/)

~~~
PaulHoule
It's funny.

I don't know about that guy, but many of the voice actors that made
cringeworthy performances that I bitterly complained about in the 1990s are
now doing very good work, particularly in games. Experience counts for
something.

For instance Erin Fitzgerald did Noire in the Nep games about as well as Asami
Imai did.

